# Whisper quiet pulleys for custom rig



## hamlett22 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello

I need to build a rigging system off a batten to fly in a light-weight piece of scenery. I need to find some whisper quite pulleys. Maybe nylon pulleys? Anyone know where I can look?

Also due to a 1/2 height fly loft, I need to rig up a dual line system to pull the bottom half of the drop out. So in essence, fly in / out the piece from two points (top and bottom). 

the piece is just a lattice work of 1 1/2" thick rope so it is not heavy.

But actors will put weight on it during the show.

thanks

Chad


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 30, 2010)

Chad, have you read CB's Safety Policy?


> The users of ControlBooth, in a effort to police themselves, have evolved the following: No discussion of "how-to" of rigging, pyrotechnics, human flight, stunt falls, weapons and electrical will be permitted. Our stock answer to these questions is always "Consult a qualified professional."



I'd suggest contacting Sapsis, Versales, Fehr Bros., or one of the vendors mentioned in this thread: Where do you buy your rigging supplies?. The first thing they're going to ask you is: What material are you planning to use for the lift lines?, as that determines the type of sheave you need. I'd also add to get the largest practical diameter of sheave--less revolutions equals less noise. Although I've never been terribly concerned with noise from the pulleys; is this a particularly odd space? No music to cover the scene change or scenic movement?


----------



## hamlett22 (Jan 31, 2010)

I live and work at an international school in China. Getting quality parts is next to impossible here (everything made here is for export) so the junk pulleys I have squeak and whine. I just want a set of pulleys made for theatre so you can sneak something in without making a racket. Ive bought a lot of our rigging supplies through Rose Brand and Mainstage but I am not finding any pulleys advertised as quite in the description.

I'll check out your suggestions.

hamlett22


----------

